# Driverless Cars Could Make Transportation Free for Everyone



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

- with a catch

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/12/self-driving-cars-free-future/548945/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah or maybe after a long day at work I just want to get home. How stupid


----------

